# Can Tortoises go outside in the UK?



## PetPlanet (Jan 31, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I know tortoises should be outside but in the UK it can be freezing even in the summer and I was wondering if a hermanns should go outside? I am worried since it is very rarely even 16Â°c over here ( even in summer ). Could you please help me out. Any other info would be very helpful as well! Thanks.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 31, 2014)

My Hermann got out in the summer months. If you put a thermometer out in the sun it actually gets warmer than you would think. Shermann is 3 years old, so not fully grown and he seemed to do fine. I brought him in every night though.


----------



## PetPlanet (Jan 31, 2014)

*Can Tortoises go outside in the UK? Is a ceramic bulb at night needed 50w*

Ok thanks, I am going to look at a few Herman's tomorrow and I will ask lots of questions about them. Thanks for the help. If it gets too cold at night I was thinking of getting a ceramic bulb to heat up the enclosure. But I'm not sure I would need it.


----------



## StuMac (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had our Hermanns, Peaches, for just over a year now. Last summer she got out to roam, supervised, all round my garden. She stays indoors all other times in a homemade table I built her. As long as they have somewhere to hide in the shade, and even a water dish, they are fine. As for night heat, if you feel they might be in a cold room, try covering the enclosure with a blanket. I have a plastic bag pinned onto Peaches enclosure which helps with the humidity and retains warmth. For extra insulation, I peg a thick towel over the top too..and you can't go wrong with a CHE too.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 31, 2014)

My central heating is set to come on if it drops below 16*C in my house, so I don't need any additional night heat


----------



## PetPlanet (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help, I really appreciate it, tomorrow I was thinking of calling my hermanns sprout.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually, in many ways the UK keepers are ahead of the USA ones in keeping their tortoises outside.


----------



## gtc (Jan 31, 2014)

My greek tortoise has an outside enclosure and gets to be outside a few months a year (sleeps inside at night and on rainy days) and I live in the south of Norway. So your hermann will do fine on warm days in the UK. A few tips:

1. Build an outside enclosure instead of giving him supervised outside time because:
a) you might loose him.
b) it limits the amount of outside time he gets a lot if he has to wait for you to have the free time to take him out.

2. Unless it get really cold in your home at night, your hermann does not need extra night time heat.

3. Covering your enclosure with a blanket will not increase the temps at night but will cause problems if you have your lights on a timer (by problems I mean cause a fire) 

4. Buying a timer for your lights is really a timesaver.

Make sure you understand humidity requirements (50-70%) if you get a baby hermann so that your tort doesn't pyramid.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 31, 2014)

I daren't let mine sleep outside because of the *whisper* rats....


----------



## Kele7710 (Jan 31, 2014)

Joanne said:


> My central heating is set to come on if it drops below 16*C in my house, so I don't need any additional night heat



Lol me too


----------



## PetPlanet (Feb 1, 2014)

How would you make sure the humidity level is right?


Also thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Joanne (Feb 1, 2014)

Hermanns don't need loads of humidity. As long as they have a water dish where they can soak in, like a plant pot saucer, they will be ok. I regularly pour water into my substrate to keep it moist underneath. The lights evaporate the water and creates humidity. Young tortoises (hatchlings) are probably best off in a more enclosed area than a tortoise table to help their shells grow in smooth, but older ones are ok in a tortoise table.


----------



## 4jean (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you let even a very young Hermann's outside in warm weather? I don't know the age of mine, I've had him for two months and he is just under two inches. I live in upstate NY, it won't be warm here for months but is he too young to be in an outdoor enclosure this summer?


----------



## Fredandwilma (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes mine do they love it not in winter though


----------



## 4jean (Feb 1, 2014)

4jean said:


> Can you let even a very young Hermann's outside in warm weather? I don't know the age of mine, I've had him for two months and he is just under two inches. I live in upstate NY, it won't be warm here for months but is he too young to be in an outdoor enclosure this summer?



Ok, thanks. I'm assuming I'll have to build something covered or I feel like a crow will get him.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 1, 2014)

yeah, definitely use a tight mesh to keep predators out, or just let him outside when you are there to watch him.


----------



## PetPlanet (Feb 1, 2014)

I was going to get a Herman's but now that I have seen and held a Greek tortoise I am not sure which one to go for. Do you know which kind would be best for me? I have done a lot of research bit I am just not sure which one I like best? Please help me out here. Thanks.


----------

